# DISQUE DUR EXTERNE IMPOSSIBLE DE LIRE LES FICHIERS



## Alex+ (19 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci avec mon disque dur externe. Lorsque je le branche, mon Mac le reconnait mais lorsque je l'ouvre les dossiers se trouvant dedans ne s'affichent plus de tout.
Les fichiers sont bien là car l'utilitaire de disque le confirme:

Capacité :    149.0 Go (160,039,240,704 octets)
Format :    Mac OS étendu (sensible à la casse, journalisé)   
Disponible :    81.3 Go (87,296,278,528 octets)
Respect des privilèges :    Oui   
Utilisé :    67.7 Go (72,742,961,152 octets)
Nombre de dossiers :    625   
Nombre de fichiers :    17,348


Mais impossible de le vérifier ni le réparer. Lorsque j'essaye de le vérifier le message d'erreur est le suivant : 

"Utilitaire de disque a interrompu vérification « BIG ALEX » car lerreur suivante est survenue :
La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichiers a échoué."

Lorsque j'essaye de le réparer le message est le suivant : 
"impossible de démonter « BIG ALEX »"

Aussi, il m'est impossible de l'éjecter correctement (Message : "disque dur deja utilisé" et je suis obligé de le débrancher directement a partir du port USB.

Et je n'ai vraiment pas envie de le formater...

Que faire? 

Merci par avance


----------



## lappartien (19 Avril 2009)

t'as quoi comme bécane, sous quel systéme, ton DD c'est quoi, formaté en quoi...
as-tu fait une recherche mac g ou google (impossible lire fichiers sur disque dur mac)
ou dans le chapitre périphérique verset 4 ou 5 , je me répète pascal 77 brosse un résumé de différents pbs.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h32 ----------

réparations des autorisations as-tu fait déjà


----------



## Flibust007 (19 Avril 2009)

Tu n'as pas rendu ces fichiers invisibles par inadvertance ??
A la faveur de l'une ou l'autre manip qui t'aurait échappé ?

Tu peux rendre tous tes fichiers visibles grâce ( notamment ) à Tinkertool - a télécharger et gratuit.
La manoeuvre est, bien entendu, réversible.

*Tu as le hoquet, Alex, tu as posté TROIS fois pour le même problème !!!!!!!*


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2009)

et j'ai posté dans un autre..


----------



## Alex+ (20 Avril 2009)

Salut,
J'ai un Mac book pro avec Mac OS X 10.5. Le DD est un WD de 150giga formaté en Mac OS étendu (sensible à la casse, journalisée). Au passage, je n'arrive pas a modifier ces parametres dans l'utilitaire de disques...
J'ai essayé Tinkertool sans succes! Je ne pense pas avoir rendu les fichiers invisibles mais c'est pas impossible. Je n'ai jamais bidouiller avec le DD parce que je suis pas tres balèze a ce niveau là! 

Aussi je suis nouveau sur ce forum et je vois pas ces "versets" dont parle Lappartien???

Enfin milles excuses pour le triple post, je ferais plus gaffe à l'avenir...


----------



## lappartien (20 Avril 2009)

as-tu fait une recherche sur mac g avec: fichiers llisibles sur DD externe ou pb disque dur externe ou même sur google?
les versets dont je parle se situent dans le forum dédié aux périphériques. Au tout début tu as des sujets qui reviennent souvent et on passe dessus sans les voir. On pose direct la question.
Regarde qd même, mais c'est plus pour ceux qui ont partitionné ou formaté .
As-tu changé peut -être simplement ton cable usb ou le mettre à une autre sortie..
Onyx? pour vérifier structure du DD 
possible probléme matériel

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h51 ----------

onyx ne prendra en compte que le disque interne excuses.


----------



## Magoo34 (20 Avril 2009)

Alex+ a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un souci avec mon disque dur externe. Lorsque je le branche, mon Mac le reconnait mais lorsque je l'ouvre les dossiers se trouvant dedans ne s'affichent plus de tout.
> Les fichiers sont bien là car l'utilitaire de disque le confirme:
> ...



Hello

Problème dans le même genre: mon disque externe ne monte plus sur mon bureau.

Mon disque:
	Nom : 	Magoo's disc
	Type : 	Volume

	Identifiant du disque : 	disk1s10
	Point de montage : 	Non monté
	Système de fichiers : 	Mac OS étendu (journalisé)
	Bus de connexion : 	FireWire
	Type de partition : 	Apple_HFS
	Arbre des périphériques : 	IODeviceTree:fw/node@30e008e0120498/sbp-2@c000
	Inscriptible : 	Oui
	Identifiant unique universel : 	99EE8E27-EDD2-3777-8463-5DA74898FE36
	Capacité : 	298,0 Go (319*937*773*568 octets)
	Respect des privilèges : 	Non
	Peut désactiver les privilèges : 	Oui
	Peut être formaté : 	Oui
	Démarrable : 	Oui
	Gère la journalisation : 	Oui
	Journalisé : 	Non
	État S.M.A.R.T. : 	Non géré
	Numéro du disque : 	1
	Numéro de partition : 	10

 Je ne peux pas réparer le disque ni le vérifier, il m'affiche ce message d'erreur:
"Utilitaire de disque a interrompu vérification Magoo's disc car lerreur suivante est survenue :

La tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture"

Toutes mes photos sont dessus!! 
Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------



## lappartien (21 Avril 2009)

essayer sur un autre ordi déjà fait?( et récupérer si marche les fichiers sur dvd ou autre DD)
le brancher une fois l'ordi démarré?
sinon pour moi un pb de DD
récupérer ce qu'il y a dessus en l'amenant chez un spécialiste


----------



## bima (21 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, 
je voudrais savoir comment je dois faire pour que mon DD soit reconnue par Mon MAC en effet il le met en lecture seul et je ne peux rien enregistrer dessus . J'ai un Mac Book PRO ET MON dd et un IOMEGA 250 GO.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## lappartien (21 Avril 2009)

tu cliques sur ton disue dur (DD) la touche CTRL enfoncée.
Lire les informations
en bas tu as partage et permissions
marqué sans doute lecture autorisée
tout en bas à droite tu as un cadenas. S'il est fermé tu cliques dessus et on te demande ton mot de passe administrateur tu le donnes, le cadenas s'ouvre et tu peux changer tes privilèges 
systéme doit être en lecture et écriture
admin idem
pour changer, tu cliques sur les flèches d'ascenceur.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Avril 2009)

sans oublier aussi , selon formatage et les comptes ( non précisé)
le coup de " ignorer les autorisations" ( dans la fenetre d'info )


----------



## bima (21 Avril 2009)

Ok merci je vais essayer en rentrant.
@+


----------



## bima (22 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, 
J'ai essayé la manip je suis bien arrivé dans lire les infos mais pas de cadenas et le DD est bien en lecture seul !! je fais quoi pour que mon dd soit en lecture et ecriture


----------



## pascalformac (22 Avril 2009)

tu cliques " details" dans fenetre info et tu changes les droits comme indiqué par lappartien


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Avril 2009)

bima a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je voudrais savoir comment je dois faire pour que mon DD soit reconnue par Mon MAC en effet il le met en lecture seul et je ne peux rien enregistrer dessus . J'ai un Mac Book PRO ET MON dd et un IOMEGA 250 GO.
> 
> Merci de vos réponses



Bonjour, le disque ne serait pas formaté en NTFS ?


----------



## lappartien (23 Avril 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=fr&...isions_inline&resnum=0&ct=broad-revision&cd=5


----------

